# how to catch a fish



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay guys.
what is the best way to catch a fish without having
to take the aquarium apart.
anyone use fish traps ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

My best attempts to catch an elusive fish was to use 2 nets. One to kinda get in front of it and then one behind it. Move the one in front toward it and it turns around and swims into the next one.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ahhh yes i never thought of that one.
many thanks.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

fishin' pole and a worm :lol:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

SST said:


> fishin' pole and a worm :lol:


only if i can wear a floppy hat and chew some long grass.


----------

